# Your application remains under active consideration.



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

Does anyone has an idea, how long it will take to get a grant letter once DIAC sends PLE reply something like this ....

_Your application remains under active consideration.

No further documents are required at this time. You will be notified
should any further information be required._

This wait is kind of killing us, especially when we see many HR country applicants getting their visa who applied later than me ! I'm 175-CSL-Jun08-HR applicant.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if u have the CO, it wont take long, relax, it will help you..


----------



## dr_hazouma (Jun 16, 2009)

relax and wait


----------



## FaithInGod (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks ! I'm trying really hard to keep myself away from immigration matters, but still not able to concentrate on any other matter  .. I do have CO since mid-march-09.


----------

